# 531                                                      Turnip price at 531 (closed)



## Debeers

Finally it gave me the real “large spike”
Reply here if you want to come. 
Leif is here too.


----------



## Siva

Would it be possible to come by to sell my turnips in 10 mins?


----------



## Debeers

Siva said:


> Would it be possible to come by to sell my turnips in 10 mins?


Sure. I might be AFK but feel free to sell. Dodo is on top.


----------



## Katiehartx

I am interested! Can I come for a few trips?


----------



## Debeers

Katiehartx said:


> I am interested! Can I come for a few trips?


Sorry I was caught up by something else. Feel free to stop by. Dodo is on top.


----------



## Katiehartx

Be right there!


----------



## Bob Zombie

Can I come over?


----------



## Mu~

Hi, can I plz come?


----------



## Siva

Thanks so much


----------



## Debeers

nthylton said:


> Can I come over?





Mu~ said:


> Hi, can I plz come?



Dodo allowed. After the current allowed users, I will close for a while and reopen later in the afternoon and evening.


----------



## Jexah808

Will you message me when you come back pleaseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Debeers

Jexah808 said:


> Will you message me when you come back pleaseeeeeeeeeee


Sure. I will let you know when I reopen. I don’t have the console with me atm.


----------



## Jlmiller173

Would it be possible to come to your island?


----------



## Debeers

Jlmiller173 said:


> Would it be possible to come to your island?


Currently I am away from the console, but I will reopen probably around 8:00 pm Eastern Time if not earlier. I can notify you if you want.


----------



## Jlmiller173

Debeers said:


> Currently I am away from the console, but I will reopen probably around 8:00 pm Eastern Time if not earlier. I can notify you if you want.


Yes please do


----------



## blupigan

Debeers said:


> Finally it gave me the real “large spike”
> Reply here if you want to come.
> Leif is here too.


Can I come sell turnips there at some point? I have a massive amount but I'll do 10% commish per trip


----------



## Debeers

Jexah808 said:


> Will you message me when you come back pleaseeeeeeeeeee





Jlmiller173 said:


> Would it be possible to come to your island?





blupigan said:


> Can I come sell turnips there at some point? I have a massive amount but I'll do 10% commish per trip


Gate opened. Dodo on top. I might be afk from time to time, so reply to this post or pm me if there are any issues. Currently 4 users are allowed, hopefully won’t be too much delay.


----------



## Nooblord

May I please come sell my turnips?


----------



## Debeers

Nooblord said:


> May I please come sell my turnips?


Dodo on top.


----------



## Nooblord

Oh no D:


----------



## Debeers

Let me try it again. Not sure what happened

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020

Dodo updated.


----------



## Aubrey895

Can I please come?


----------



## Debeers

Aubrey895 said:


> Can I please come?


Sure, just wait a little. I don’t want to jam the airport.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2020



Aubrey895 said:


> Can I please come?


Dodo on top.


----------



## Katiehartx

Coming in a few minutes


----------



## BurgrBalls

Hello!
I'd like to stop by if available


----------



## Debeers

BurgrBalls said:


> Hello!
> I'd like to stop by if available


Still open. Dodo on top. Multiple trips are ok.


----------



## Alphapack

Can a friend come sell turnip


----------



## Debeers

Alphapack said:


> Can a friend come sell turnip


If it is just your friend, it is ok. I don’t want to have  too many people I don’t know to jam the island.


----------



## Alphapack

Debeers said:


> If it is just your friend, it is ok. I don’t want to have  too many people I don’t know to jam the island.


 Yep just a friend. I didn't even buy turnips this week


----------



## Debeers

Alphapack said:


> Yep just a friend. I didn't even buy turnips this week


Dodo on top if you haven’t noticed.


----------



## Alphapack

Debeers said:


> Dodo on top if you haven’t noticed.


I did but somehow copied and pasted the wrong one to them. He will be over shortly.


----------



## Debeers

I think everyone replied here has sold the turnips. So I am going to close the gate now. Shop closes in 1 hour, PM me if you need to sell.


----------

